# Root Vegetables Packed With Nutrients and Fiber!



## SeaBreeze (Mar 17, 2014)

Affordable, readily available and packed with nutrients and fiber, *root* *vegetables* 
are enjoying a renaissance among health-conscious consumers in a down economy.








By Patrick Dougherty (EnergyTimes)

October 2009


We humans have always been good at figuring out how to stay alive when times were tough. Many ancient cultures found salvation in hard times by cultivating tuberous roots, which helped save them from famine and sustained them during colder months. Some 4,000 years ago, *root* *vegetables* were important currency for travelers of the Silk Road (a trade route connecting Asia with the Mediterranean, northeast Africa and Europe), and were critical staples in areas where rice cultivation was impossible, according to Laura Kelley, author of the newly published The Silk Road Gourmet (I Universe). 


But *root* *vegetables* are more than just sustenance. As the “storage bin” for a plant’s nutrients, they are health-promoting powerhouses. “Although each *root* vegetable has its own nutritional makeup, as a group they are an excellent source of complex carbohydrates, fiber, potassium and antioxidants,” says Kelly Morrow, MS, RD, a nutrition clinic coordinator at Bastyr University Center for Natural Health in Seattle. “In fact, potatoes are among the highest in potassium of any fruit or vegetable commonly eaten in this country, while orange *root* *vegetables* are an excellent source of beta-carotene, a precursor to vitamin A.” 


Throw in a surprisingly vibrant range of colors, oft-discarded greens with nutrition and taste to rival the roots and nearly limitless culinary uses, and it becomes clear that each of these *root* *vegetables* is a buried treasure waiting to be unearthed and enjoyed. 

CARROTS 
Sweet and crisp, carrots contain some of the highest levels of beta-carotene (precursor to vitamin A) available in a single food source. Also loaded with vitamin C and potassium, carrots offer their highest nutritional value when lightly cooked because the outer fiber breaks down to enable easier nutrient absorption.​

*Kitchen Notes:* With the highest levels of beta-carotene and minerals located just under the skin’s surface, unpeeled carrots will yield the most nutrition. Store them away from apples and pears, which release gases that can cause carrots to become bitter.

*Varieties:* Carrot varieties literally range from A to Z (Akaroa Long Red to Zino). While we’re most familiar with bright orange carrots, wild carrots feature colors from pale tan to deep purple. 

BEETS
This colorful *root* contains the highest sugar content of all *vegetables* and is packed with vitamins A, B and C, along with potassium and a spectrum of other minerals. Beets are also considered blood cleansers and builders.


*Kitchen Notes:* Boiling cause nutrient loss, so steam beets in their skins. Raw beets have a crunchy texture that becomes soft and buttery when they are cooked. Beet greens are often discarded, but they too contain abundant nutrients and rich flavor.

*Varieties: *Commonly a reddish-purple color, other beet varieties are white, golden yellow or even rainbow-colored.

TURNIPS 
Top-listed when it comes to health-promoting phytochemicals, turnip roots and greens are loaded with vitamins A and C, as well as potassium and other minerals. 


*Kitchen Notes:* The smaller the turnip, the sweeter the taste. Commonly boiled or mashed, turnips can also be eaten raw in salads.


*Varieties:* Most turnips are a creamy white and can be purple-tipped, red-skinned, pearl white, yellow-golden or green—depending upon how the sunlight hits them.

PARSNIPS 
Parsnips look like carrots without the orange coloring. Among the highest-ranked veggies for folate, vitamin C, potassium, dietary fiber and various trace minerals, parsnips are also very low in cholesterol and saturated fat. 


*Kitchen Notes:* One of the most versatile *root* *vegetables*, parsnips can be served raw or cooked (commonly roasted), and feature a mild, nutty flavor. Remove parsnip greens first to preserve moisture and store them cold.


*Varieties:* Generally similar in color and shape, parsnips are typically pale yellow or ivory. The most popular and available is the All-American, a light-fleshed parsnip with a tender core.

SWEET POTATOES AND YAMS 
Sweet potatoes and yams are packed with vitamins A and C, and also contain potassium, manganese and other essential trace minerals. Morrow recommends yams for children who gravitate to their sweet taste, explaining, “Vitamin A found in yams is important for growth and development; it helps with gene transcription (reading DNA), helps activate hormones like thyroid and growth hormone, helps regulate the cells of the immune system, and of course, helps promote healthy vision.”


*Kitchen Notes: *The skins are completely edible and possess three times more antioxidant power than the flesh. Don’t refrigerate them, though; cold temperature negatively alters taste. 

*Varieties:* Sweet potatoes and yams come in many colors: ivory, orange, yellow or purple flesh, with white, pink or brownish-black skins. These roots, while similar in appearance, are members of different plant families; adding to the confusion is the existence of two varieties of sweet potato, yellow and orange. Most “yams” sold in the US are actually orange sweets, which have moister, sweeter flesh than the drier, starchier yams.

RADISHES 
With a pungent, peppery flavor and crisp texture, radishes are an ideal snacking food. High in folate, vitamin C and calcium, and featuring an impressive array of minerals, radishes are packed with nutrition; radishes’ greens contain about six times the amount of vitamin C found in the *root*.


*Kitchen Notes: *Radishes’ flavor becomes milder and sweeter when cooked, but cook only lightly to preserve the enzymes and vitamins inside. Consider incorporating radish greens into salads.


*Varieties:* Radishes come in white, black, purple, rose and lavender; there are even multi-colored varieties.

POTATOES 
Minus fried or heavily buttered versions, we should forget the potato’s starch-only image and dig on its role in healthy eating. Research shows that as many as 60 different kinds of phytochemicals and vitamins reside in the skins and flesh of 100 wild and commercially grown potatoes (Agricultural Research Fall 07). 


*Kitchen Notes: *To lower potatoes’ glycemic load (the rate at which a food increases blood sugar), Morrow recommends small portions—on the order of one or two small red, yellow or purple potatoes per person—cooked “al dente” and eaten whole with the skin along with some protein and fat. Look for organically grown potatoes, since chemical pesticides can negate the health benefits of their skins.


*Varieties: *Potatoes have practically limitless varieties, colors, shapes and sizes, but the most common types are Russet, Long White and Round Red or Round White.

http://www.energytimes.com/pages/fea...0910/root.html


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 17, 2014)

Root vegetables are my favorite. Love to roast a whole big pan full. Also love to roast a combo of beets,cauliflower and brussel sprouts-that`s dh`s fave. Have carrots,red potatoes ,cabbage and red onions roasting right now.....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 17, 2014)

Sounds good Mrs. Robinson, tasty and healthy, can't beat that! :sunglass:  I just picked up a head of cauliflower to have with our charcoal barbecued rib-eyes on Wednesday.  I also like brussel sprouts, carrots, onions and Yukon gold potatoes, will be throwing a bunch of that stuff in the pan when we make our corned beef and cabbage.


----------



## lonelynorthwind (Mar 17, 2014)

Your fresh veggie roasts sound so fresh and delicious and are giving me spring fever.  I got a craving for fresh today too, went to town but the barge is late and last weeks leftovers, not even.  I opted for a fast-food stew of home canned moose meat and veggies from the garden.


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 18, 2014)

The article makes it sound like nobody has been eating root vegetables until the writer just discovered them. Hogwash, root vegetables have always been a staple everywhere. ( except maybe in the writer's home). We grow most of them except yams. For the record, potatoes are not a root vegetable, they are a tuber.

I've got beets, carrots, onions , garlic, and potatoes growing in the garden now.


----------



## Gael (Mar 18, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Affordable, readily available and packed with nutrients and fiber, *root* *vegetables*
> are enjoying a renaissance among health-conscious consumers in a down economy.
> 
> 
> ...



Dead on and in Ireland at least they are popular choices.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 18, 2014)

lonelynorthwind said:


> Your fresh veggie roasts sound so fresh and delicious and are giving me spring fever.  I got a craving for fresh today too, went to town but the barge is late and last weeks leftovers, not even.  I opted for a fast-food stew of home canned moose meat and veggies from the garden.



I never cease being grateful for living in California,where we have access to any and all fruits and veggies any month of the year. Even better if you can grow them yourself but I have given up,due to the abundance of deer and wild turkeys here who mange to eat everything I try to grow. But at least I can get anything I want at the supermarket at any time of the year.


----------



## Gael (Mar 18, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I never cease being grateful for living in California,where we have access to any and all fruits and veggies any month of the year. Even better if you can grow them yourself but I have given up,due to the abundance of deer and wild turkeys here who mange to eat everything I try to grow. But at least I can get anything I want at the supermarket at any time of the year.



Yes wonderful produce there in CA.

But I have to say that I haven't suffered here in N Ireland. They seem to get most everything from Europe so that the seasons don't interfere.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 18, 2017)

Roasted Root Vegetables recipe from Dr. Weil.  You can click on a video link in the article to see him preparing this himself.   https://www.drweil.com/diet-nutrition/recipes/roasted-root-vegetables/




> *Ingredients
> *
> 
> 2 pounds root vegetables (use potatoes, sweet potatoes, carrots,  parsnips, turnips, rutabagas, beets), peeled and cut into 1-inch pieces
> ...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 19, 2017)

Leftover roasted vegetables are great the next morning for a breakfast scramble with a couple of beaten eggs or chopped and fried for a colorful vegetarian hash.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 19, 2017)

I use a steamer to cook vegetables even if I roast them later.

The reason is I can test them with a fork and get just the right texture to suit me.

I like vegetables more on the soft side than the crunchy side.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 19, 2017)

Funny you should bring this up. Just last week I made a huge bowl of mashed yellow turnip. I did it in my pressure cooker. Then separated it into servings and froze them. We like them with a bit of butter, salt and pepper.  I took the photo to send my daughter because she loves them also and wanted to make her drool.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 19, 2017)

The paprika is missing from the turnip dish.?

Sprinkle a bit on.  Makes it look so nice.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 19, 2017)

I'd use smoked paprika for extra flavour.

I'm cooking roast vegetables and 'Boulangère potatoes' along with tonight's dinner (roast pork with apple sauce).  I really like roast beetroot, but it has some interesting effects when you visit the loo!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 19, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> The paprika is missing from the turnip dish.?
> 
> Sprinkle a bit on.  Makes it look so nice.



I agree Camper6, this was just made to divide into portions for the freezer. At serving time I will make it look nice with the paprika. I want to try it with smoked paprika. I know it has been around for awhile but I just tried it smoked a few months ago and loved it. I put it on deviled eggs and it was so good. I like it so much I keep it on the tray with the salt and pepper on the kitchen table. I've been missing out.


----------



## nvtribefan (Feb 23, 2017)

Beets taste like dirt to me.  I try them again every few years, but I just can't stand them.  I also take a pass on turnips and rutabagas.  I don't dislike them, but I don't enjoy them, so why bother.  There are too many other foods I like.


----------

